# cottage devon



## moorbud (Sep 29, 2010)

cottage devon.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice. Lovely old longhouse, by the look of it. I love the mexican wave of a roof.
Any info about it? Cheers.


----------



## moorbud (Sep 29, 2010)

This was a chance find by moors. there was some signs that It was going to be repaired (pointing, new roof eves in part of the building) but whoever did had stopped.


----------



## JOHNSODA (Sep 29, 2010)

what a lovely spot, any chance of directions?


----------



## krela (Sep 29, 2010)

JOHNSODA said:


> what a lovely spot, any chance of directions?



Hi John, please read the forum rules. Asking for information on locations etc in public isn't allowed here.


----------

